# Peter Stokkebye Black Currant - FOR NEWBies



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

A mixture of both broad and narrow ribbon cut VAs and black Cavendish. Smells both sweet and fruity in the bag, distinctly cavendish. Packs, and lights easily. Burns evenly and without bite and practically smokes itself. Great for beginners for this reason in addition to being a quality, mild aromatic. Stokkebye is known for excellent quality tobaccos in which you can taste the flavor as well as smell it, and this is no exception. On lighting I first notice a nice rich buttery flavor, very similar to SG St James Flake (of all things). As the bowl heats up, the sweetness of the VAs, later with a subtle hint of saltiness, replace this completely. It changes just a tad and the sweetness fades to more of a mouthwatering sweetness with a hint of sour apple and then the fruitiness of the cavendish completely kicks in and takes the driver's seat. If you allow it to cool as you smoke, the flavors will do a reversal. There are no intermingling of the various flavors. One always completely controls the character of the smoke and the change from one to the next happens immediately. The flavor could easily be controlled with practice and would be great for someone who was practicing their smoking technique. At no point did the tobacco bite me and there was little or no change from the top of the bowl to the bottom.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Does the stuff actually smell like currants?

I wish I had seen this review last night before I went to the B&M. I think they had this one in bulk. 

Next time I am there I will pick some up.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

tzilt said:


> Thanks for the review. Does the stuff actually smell like currants?
> 
> I wish I had seen this review last night before I went to the B&M. I think they had this one in bulk.
> 
> Next time I am there I will pick some up.


Sorry, I couldn't tell you that. At any rate, this is good stuff all the way around.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i got a sample pack of this when i ordered some black cordial [which for a cherry is very very good] it was way too perfumey for my taste .but for you who havent tried black cordial yet itll give you a new outlook on cherry tobacco


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

This does smell like currant. The room note is nice, but the smoke itself is somewhat apathetic. This does make me want to try a quality cavendish, but this aromatic is not a re-order for me.


----------

